# color-changing fur?



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of a fur that seems to change color in different light, or when looked at from a different angle? 

I am trying not to go there considering the heat and electricity... but if I can't find some that I like, I would most likely go for a fur with LEDs built in... fiber-optic fur or something.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2011)

Certain fluids show up under UV lighting, so treating it with one of those would be a very specific sort of change. Most paints or dyes for that are pricey, though there's one in particular that you should be able to get your hands on at home and produce enough of using nothing more than a few minutes of vigorous work.


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2011)

I can see that lookin pretty fucking awesome if you can do it.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 5, 2011)

If it existed someone would have worn it to a rave already.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't fursuit, I don't ever feel like doing so, but, I saw this thread title and it even had me thinking, "damn, that would be cool."

There is one very viable way you could have colour changing fur. Fur that changes colour by cold and warm water. All kinds of kid's toys, like the dolls my niece is obsessed with, have colour changing hair and what-not. Could this apply here too? Sure! Then you could let people draw on the fur suit with a wet finger (water, not spit, ew) and other cool stuff like that. To change it back to one solid colour, use an iron (if you can use an iron on fur suits, again this is not my expertise).

But yeah cool idea!


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the closest fur you'll find is multicolored fur, like http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=3TONEFUR1 or http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=3TONEPARALLEL

There are some fabric paints you could use: http://www.mendels.com/fabricpaints4.shtml (the pearlescents sound like what you're looking for)


----------



## Smelge (Dec 6, 2011)

You can get powders and dyes that change colour with variances in temperature. Possibly treating the fur with some of those, then putting a small, low power heating element through the dyed areas, so you can switch it on and off.


----------



## BRN (Dec 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You can get powders and dyes that change colour with variances in temperature. Possibly treating the fur with some of those, then putting a small, low power heating element through the dyed areas, so you can switch it on and off.


 
You're terrible and beautiful.


----------

